# sight tapes



## rsm (Feb 27, 2005)

Am new to field archery and have been reading a lot. One issue that comes up quite a bit are sight tapes. Do you buy these? make them? If so how?


----------



## MEM (Jul 9, 2010)

Archers Advantage On-line...Very easy to use.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Shoot a mark for 30yds, shoot a mark for 60 yds or longer if you are comfortable, get a set of sight tapes from LAS and stick on the one that matches.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

The most important aspect of making accurate sight tapes is getting good marks. Don't shoot a mark under 30 yards. The reason why is that a fast bow at under 30 yards can be up or down several clicks and still be in the X. Many shooters start close because they feel they can hold better and get better marks. You need not have all your arrows slapping each other to get a good mark, just use the center of you group. Throw out flyers and use only clean shots. Don't worry about left and right outs. As mentioned, you really only need two good set of marks, 30 and 50, or 30 and 60. Once you have those the program will calculate the trajectory, or if you buy a pre-made set, you just find the set that matches up with your two known distances. 

I prefer OT2. http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/ But both are excellent software which allow a trial before purchase.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I use OT2 for printed tapes and Archer's Mark for an electronic (iphone) version.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't wait to get the new cbe, it has sight tapes sketched into plate!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Can't wait to get the new cbe, it has sight tapes sketched into plate!


Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

coastiehunter2 said:


> Can't wait to get the new cbe, it has sight tapes sketched into plate!


I believe you're confusing the sight's reference marks with sight marks.....


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

montigre said:


> I believe you're confusing the sight's reference marks with sight marks.....


I think the new CBEs come with sight tapes (metal ones) that are pre-made. They attache to the inside (sight window side) of the bar. Shrewd makes them for their sight too. Just like the tapes Lancaster sells, just metal, and specifically made for the sight.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

montigre said:


> I believe you're confusing the sight's reference marks with sight marks.....


Yes, I agree with your assessment.

However, the "reference marks" as you call them, are indeed scribed into the vertical site bar. They CAN, and I have for years, used them as "sight marks" simply by making myself a placard that I velcro to the site extension or the side of the site, so the placard is clearly visible when I'm setting my site.
The placard contains the necessary information for every distance shot on a field and hunter round, plus the settings for the bunny target, too (I shoot them in regardless of what OT2 or AA tells me they are).
I get these "settings" from the table that OT2 and AA will give you before you print a tape. I only use the "printed tape" as a backup should the placard fall off, which has never happened since I started using a placard instead of a site tape in the early 1980's (calculator based site settings that to this day is just as accurate as Ot2 or AA). In addition, I have a laminated settings table that I print out, too. 

Don't HAVE to print a site tape and worry about it getting wet, you perhaps putting it on the site bar incorrectly or stretching it out when you put it on, etc. More than one way to skin a cat.

However, in spite of all of this, if the settings you use as data entry points into either OT2, AA, the calulator based system or whatever...garbage in = garbage out. ALso, if you site in today, run a tape today, and don't go out to test things before tomorrow's tournament...Rots of ruck! Afterall, as has been said before by Michael Douglas' line in the movie "The Ghost in the Darkness", "You NEVER go into battle with an untested weapon." 

ProActive Archery in practice and on the shooting line. Google "ProActive Archery" you'll find it. The book has Chapters dedicated to this very subject, among others.

field14


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. Coastie and Rolo are right. The new CBE sites do have aluminum yardage tapes. There are 15 of them, so one of them might work pretty good---that is unless the shooter fudges on peep alignment at either end of the site tape; which, imho, is a good part of the reason site tapes may not work well for some people without utilizing a little old fashion "shooting in" of marks for the closest and farthest stakes.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> Yep. Coastie and Rolo are right. The new CBE sites do have aluminum yardage tapes. There are 15 of them, so one of them might work pretty good---that is unless the shooter fudges on peep alignment at either end of the site tape; which, imho, is a good part of the reason site tapes may not work well for some people without utilizing a little old fashion "shooting in" of marks for the closest and farthest stakes.


"Shooting in" is where it's at! :wink: I'm not sure how it is possible to not fudge on the peep from the close to the far. I also don't know too many folks that don't check their marks, and just rely on the tape, at least any that are any good.


----------

